# Installing FreeBSD 8.x on PNY 64GB Internal SATA SSHD



## TzunTzai (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm headed to best buy after work to pickup a PNY 64GB Internal Serial ATA Solid State Hard Drive for my laptop. Has anyone installed FreeBSD on one of these yet? 

I'll update with my results later today.


----------

